# Info on Baby Eagle 9mm



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

I was looking around my shop recently and something caught my eye I have never seen before. It's a Baby Eagle in 9mm in either stainless or nickel and its from a custom builder. i forget who the custom person is but it starts with a "C". Anyways they want $1,000 for it and I've been browsing the net for the last few days and haven't turned up much on them. It really looks like something I would like to have. Anyone have any experience with these in general?


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

The standard Baby Eagle is made by Magnum Research out of Israel. It's basically a clone of the CZ-75. It's a good gun. Can't say about the custom part. I've never come across a custom one.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

Blade said:


> The standard Baby Eagle is made by Magnum Research out of Israel. It's basically a clone of the CZ-75. It's a good gun. Can't say about the custom part. I've never come across a custom one.


Now that you mention it, it kinda does remind me ofthe cz 75 series. Do you happen to know what they typically sell for? Tryin to justify the $1,000 price tag on this one. I got an ak i ordered coming in tomorrow to pick up so im gonna go back and look at it again.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

brand new baby eagles sold for about 650.00 so I d say take a pass and buy a CZ


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If it is a custom gun find out what custom work was done to it and if that work matters to you or will help you in any way. If not it is a shinny gun that is over priced for what you need. If the work is worth 500 bucks and you would do it anyway then it is a deal.

If not scooters advice is sound, save the $$$ and buy a CZ

RCG


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

recoilguy said:


> If it is a custom gun find out what custom work was done to it and if that work matters to you or will help you in any way. If not it is a shinny gun that is over priced for what you need. If the work is worth 500 bucks and you would do it anyway then it is a deal.
> 
> If not scooters advice is sound, save the $$$ and buy a CZ
> 
> RCG


Look at almost ANY "custom" 1911 and tell me the work the "custom shop" has done that turns a 5-600$ handgun into a 2500$ handgun? I will say it again take a pass and buy something else


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Down boy........there is only 350 bucks of difference in this gun, not 2 grand. A trigger job and a competition hammer will eat up $350 fast. You, personally, may not place any value in that and if thats the case so be it. If the OP would buy a CZ then have the trigger worked on and a competition hammer installed he already has it done on this weapon. If not, there is no value. It appears you have a bit of a rub with things labeled as custom. Where did the 500 dollar gun into a 2500 dollar 1911 come from. Did one of your buddies have some work done on his gun and now he tells you how cool his gun is and it pizzes you off?

Your advice to pass is probably very good advice, but to discount the custom work done without knowing what it actually is or the result of it seems hasty at best. Anyway $1000 is a bit much for a standard Baby Eagle. Maybe the OP should just skip the custom work and take a pass on it.

RCG


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have a problem with custom because it is almost always parts added/changed...I can do that myself for A LOT less than any custom shop charges. There isnt a "custom" handgun made (in my opinion) that is worth the $$ they ask for them except to the uneducated or snobbish that want to say they paid 1500+ for a handgun.
A handgun is a TOOL used to shoot and kill, it can be fun for shooters but it is still just a tool.
The 500 to 2500 was just an example used to illustrate what I just said above.


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

scooter said:


> I have a problem with custom because it is almost always parts added/changed...I can do that myself for A LOT less than any custom shop charges. There isnt a "custom" handgun made (in my opinion) that is worth the $$ they ask for them except to the uneducated or snobbish that want to say they paid 1500+ for a handgun.
> A handgun is a TOOL used to shoot and kill, it can be fun for shooters but it is still just a tool.
> The 500 to 2500 was just an example used to illustrate what I just said above.


I'm with you. I have no use for "custom" guns whatsoever. Things that improve the gun's performance, perhaps. But as you say, I can do that myself. But most custom pieces are just 90% fluff. I was at a gun show one day and I was looking at a gun. Don't even remember which one. Some guy standing next to me said "I'd never buy something like that". I asked why. "It's too plain. In fact it's just downright ugly". I looked at him and said "I plan to shoot it, not take it to bed".


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The Most I have EVER paid for ANY gun is the 950.00 I paid for my eclipse ultra, I didnt REALLY want to pay that much but it was purty:anim_lol:
Anyway , Knowing as much as I do about 1911's I knew even if it had a problem I could most likely take care of it myself (and my boys egged me on too cuz they wanted to shoot it, that didnt help my willpower any)
Even my AR was only 750 new. The good thing is it has been a very reliable pistol and the closest I will ever get to a "custom" gun.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

To be honest I don't know what i like or dislike yet and/or need and don't need when it comes to pistols. I have been doing my research but only just finally got my pistol permit this last weekend. My 1st pistol is a FNP-9 and I haven't even had a chance to shoot it yet.

I just find that baby eagle very attractive and when I look online I haven't seen another that looks like it yet. I just mentioned it was custom cause it said it was on the tag. I see the CZ's were mentioned and I've found I am very fond of them also. There is just something that keeps bringing me back to that eagle. I have to go there today and pick up an AK I ordered and maybe i can get a chance to ask about it and fondle it a bit.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

scooter said:


> I have a problem with custom because it is almost always parts added/changed...I can do that myself for A LOT less than any custom shop charges. There isnt a "custom" handgun made (in my opinion) that is worth the $$ they ask for them except to the uneducated or snobbish that want to say they paid 1500+ for a handgun.
> A handgun is a TOOL used to shoot and kill, it can be fun for shooters but it is still just a tool.
> The 500 to 2500 was just an example used to illustrate what I just said above.


This is how I assumed your reply would be. recognize that there is a difference between custom and bolt on accesories. Bolt on glamour does not make a custom anything.

I am not sure if I am uneducated or just a snob but I own a custom handgun that is as plain looking as it was before the work was done. My DA has gone from 9.5# to 4.7# and my SA has gone from 5# to just at 3#. The polish and hammer movement is so smooth now I can't describe it and the creep in the trigger has been eliminated. My tool now serves its intended purpose to me much better, and without any frustration when it performs its task. I figured it out I must just be a snob because I am not uneducated. I do not hold it against anyone how they choose to spend their own money nor do I have ill will toward someone with a custom tool, motorcycle, car, or set of ginsu knives. Even if I don't have one myself. On the other hand, I also admire someone who can do the work or have talents other who do not are either forced to pay for or do with out.

RCG


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

recoilguy said:


> This is how I assumed your reply would be. recognize that there is a difference between custom and bolt on accesories. Bolt on glamour does not make a custom anything.
> 
> I am not sure if I am uneducated or just a snob but I own a custom handgun that is as plain looking as it was before the work was done. My DA has gone from 9.5# to 4.7# and my SA has gone from 5# to just at 3#. The polish and hammer movement is so smooth now I can't describe it and the creep in the trigger has been eliminated. My tool now serves its intended purpose to me much better, and without any frustration when it performs its task. I figured it out I must just be a snob because I am not uneducated. I do not hold it against anyone how they choose to spend their own money nor do I have ill will toward someone with a custom tool, motorcycle, car, or set of ginsu knives. Even if I don't have one myself. On the other hand, I also admire someone who can do the work or have talents other who do not are either forced to pay for or do with out.
> 
> RCG


I stated "IN MY OPINION"!
Does your "custom'' gun kill any better than before? No? Then what you had "customized" wasnt the least bit neccessary was it?
And for your info I dont consider having trigger work done to fix a factory defect/deficiency "Custom" it is more like maintenance or tune up.
What I AM talking about is taking a 500$ pistol giving it a paint job and fancy grips,tightening up the specs till it will almost not function , puttting spirally shaped rub marks on the bare metal parts and selling it for 1500+. And there are a LOT of custom guns out there that description fits very well.

Best way to put it
Polish a turd its still a turd


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Once again your response was exactly as I anticipated. I know you said in your opinion, I don't believe I mentioned anything about your opinion. Polish a turd.....thats a good one. Razor sharp. 

The purpose of the tool I had work done on is not to kill anything. There are more then one use for a tool to those with open minds. What I had customized was to me, very neccesary and greatly appreciated. Some may not be able to notice the difference and not be able to take advantage of the subilties, and they might call it unneccesary. I can now make my second shot much quicker and with greater accuracy, almost 100% of the time. This simple fact cuts my time down and raises my point total dramatically in my shooting sport. No not because of any defect or even a deficency, but because I wanted more from my tool. 

Maybe some are satisfied with their turds looking like sh!t. But
If it isnt their turd getting polished why would they care?

RCG


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

recoilguy said:


> Once again your response was exactly as I anticipated. I know you said in your opinion, I don't believe I mentioned anything about your opinion. Polish a turd.....thats a good one. Razor sharp.
> 
> The purpose of the tool I had work done on is not to kill anything. There are more then one use for a tool to those with open minds. What I had customized was to me, very neccesary and greatly appreciated. Some may not be able to notice the difference and not be able to take advantage of the subilties, and they might call it unneccesary. I can now make my second shot much quicker and with greater accuracy, almost 100% of the time. This simple fact cuts my time down and raises my point total dramatically in my shooting sport. No not because of any defect or even a deficency, but because I wanted more from my tool.
> 
> ...


I honestly dont know what I did to put a burr under your saddle except state my own opinion, your posts make it sound like I hit some kind of sore spot with you so in order to NOT start a flame war with you I will just say Im done with this and move on. Buh Bye


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

Damn stirred up a crap storm in here. Anyways I'm not gonna get the custom one. I'll keep my eyes open for a decently priced Jericho 941 or the like and if I feel it needs some work I can spring for it later. That way I know whats been done and who did it etc.


----------

